# She's on fire!



## lowprofile

our weekly beach trip didnt start out so hot. first two stops were for bait and the fish market that usually gives up the best left over amber jack and grouper had nothing but shrimp heads and shells in the scraps bucket...
however, we lucked out and recieved the bloodiest scraps of tuna and AJ from the shop down the street. :thumbsup:

hit the sand and got our baits out. first up was tuna skin with 1/4" of meat still attached. 8"x2" and folded in half, hooked though the folded top and out it went. 

I also upgraded the handle on my sealine 50. it was a pain to reel under pressure and Hannah says it was a good investment. 









anyways. tuna is out. my rod gets picked up and its on! well. for about 10 seconds. i got a few good head shakes and she broke the surface with her tail and rolled then came unbuttoned. got everything back. not sure exactly what happens so i'm just going to say she was so big the circle hook couldnt get a hold on her mouth. :lol: 

after what looked like some perch hits we brought in both rods, rebaited with AJ and got them back out.
well didn't take long and Hannah is hooked up!









65 mins later im dragging this monster up the beach. 
7'1" and pissed!



























a nice crowd had formed during the fight pretty much did nothing but get in the way. Hannah ran into people 5 or 6 times trying to back up or move down the beach to get in front of the shark and when it came time to tail it i was blocked by 3 people and almost tripped over the line... 

so we got her released and then set out new baits. started packing up and my rod goes off and i hook into it. horsed it in in 15 mins and sent Hannah in to tail it...

bad idea putting such a green shark on the beach. lots of skin rash.









she came out to about 6'6" and between her being so energetic and the drunken bystanders it was best to just get her back in the water and on her way. so no pics of that one.


----------



## Chris V

Awesome report and nice pics


----------



## Spoolin Up

Has to be an awesome sight to see


----------



## foreverfishing

where were ya"ll? we"re still arent having any luck with the bigger sharks yet. just the small ones. great catch though.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Let's see...Daiwa reel, Breakaway sand spike...must be from Texas? What rod was she using?


----------



## lowprofile

Pompano Joe said:


> Let's see...Daiwa reel, Breakaway sand spike...must be from Texas? What rod was she using?


actually were from California. 

shes using a star rods 12ft 20-40lb 4-12oz and i'm throwing a 13ft CUI custom.


----------



## lowprofile

foreverfishing said:


> where were ya"ll? we"re still arent having any luck with the bigger sharks yet. just the small ones. great catch though.


in Destin. we can count the sharks in the surf.


----------



## DAWGONIT

Nice report & pics Profile.
Thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## foreverfishing

you"re casting the bait out?


----------



## lowprofile

foreverfishing said:


> you"re casting the bait out?


yes..


----------



## andrethegiant

Nice fish 
You seem like you have a lot of luck. I'm wanting to get into shark fishing I might have to hit you up for some pointers (if that's okay)


----------



## Inn Deep

I have surf fished all my life here. There's not many people here that can cast a bait like that. How far are you guys able to cast? I'd love to come watch sometime. I promise not to get in the way. Were you guys at Ft Pickens with a group of people? Great catch. Bull shark I take it?

Arthur


----------



## fishheadspin

lowprofile said:


> in Destin. we can count the sharks in the surf.


you have a pretty good AR just about 3/4 mile SE of where you are fishing ...in about a month the kings will gang up there so thick you can cast baits to them from your kayak..... we foundit a few years ago while down on vacation...just across the road...


----------



## lowprofile

andrethegiant said:


> Nice fish
> You seem like you have a lot of luck. I'm wanting to get into shark fishing I might have to hit you up for some pointers (if that's okay)


knowing how to read a beach and structure through waves helps a lot. i covered a lot of ground when i got here and saw way to many people fishing with their baits right on top of sand bars or 100yards to the right or left of a nice trough/gut. to no surprise they weren't catching anything. 



Inn Deep said:


> I have surf fished all my life here. There's not many people here that can cast a bait like that. How far are you guys able to cast? I'd love to come watch sometime. I promise not to get in the way. Were you guys at Ft Pickens with a group of people? Great catch. Bull shark I take it?
> 
> Arthur


pretty sure they've been sand bars. 

in cali i'd throw pretty big baits. more aerodynamic than just a slab of fish, but to get an idea heres a couple pics.
10" sardine with 10/0 owner circle






































fishheadspin said:


> you have a pretty good AR just about 3/4 mile SE of where you are fishing ...in about a month the kings will gang up there so thick you can cast baits to them from your kayak..... we foundit a few years ago while down on vacation...just across the road...


thats good to know. the first sand bar doesn't extend too far out and im placing baits about 100yards and getting just the inside of the first gut. it drops off to about 8ft and seems to have a decent current to the west most days. perfect highway for the sand bar migration. i'll bet there's some black tips around that AR. ill have to bring my kayak with FF/GPS this weekend and mark it to drop a bait near by. :thumbsup:


----------



## fishheadspin

let me know if you find it.... there is lots of life around ...

Also ms loiuse is about a 1/2 mile west and about half mile off the beach...easy to find coor for it...


----------



## ckhawkeye51

What time of day are you having the most luck? Congrats on the catches!!! I can't wait to get down to Destin here in about a month and give it a try. What kinds of sharks are around right now?


----------



## lowprofile

ckhawkeye51 said:


> What time of day are you having the most luck? Congrats on the catches!!! I can't wait to get down to Destin here in about a month and give it a try. What kinds of sharks are around right now?


mid day sucks without cloud cover or a nice chop. most are in the low light time periods. 

mostly sand bars. we've spotted a couple black tips but they wont pick up our baits we throw to them. i need to get some live mullet or lady fish.


----------



## Captdroot

*Great photos*

That gal sure looks like she knows what it takes to hang with the big boys. No surprise about the bruised, rubbed raw area. Glad you took a picture of that battle wound. 

Dittos on reading those waves. That is what it takes to find and bring back consistent catches. You don't learn that in 3-4 trips. 

Tell that gal, if they don't say "Yes ma'am", then kick their ass! 

Nice post, nice catch, nice pics, and a nice tale!


----------



## DustinE

ckhawkeye51 said:


> What time of day are you having the most luck? Congrats on the catches!!! I can't wait to get down to Destin here in about a month and give it a try. What kinds of sharks are around right now?


There are lots of sharks on our beaches.. He mentioned sand bars.. I have caught tons of atlantic sharpnose, black tip, and spinner sharks. Several nice bull sharks as well. I catch the sharpnose pretty much year round. Black tips from march until aug.. with a few in between. the spinners in the spring, bull sharks in the fall and winter. I've used live bait, dead bait, cut bait, fresh bait, bait frozen for over a year. The only time I have poor luck is on a full moon.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman

Man, you all making me jealous. I only played tag with a 4 1/2 foot black tip at Ft Walton last summer. First week of May. Really wanna play with something bigger. Im from Wisconsin, Obviously with my name here. .lol and I'd like some shark steaks and a jaw for memories. I'm gonna be down again the week of May 5th-11th and staying on Santa Rosa Island. Will have my 70+ yr old uncle and my cousin whose close to 50. Both are retired navy guys. If anyone here would be willing to share some beach and knowledge with me I'd gladly bring some munchies/drinks along. Very cool pics and story man. Congrats to the young lady on the catch. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Fisher Belac

Very nice sharks. What rigs were you guys using?


----------



## armyguardus

i wish me and my wife were that lucky but hell my wife is so scared of the sharks i have to leave her at home lol


----------

